# where do you get your beers ? share your pusher



## mongey (17/5/16)

The Leura cellars thread made me think there really isnt a thread ( I think) where people share their suppliers otherwise known as the pusherman

so where are you ? where do you blow your cash ? Who has the good stuff ?

Maybe we drum up some more buisness for our local small guy rather than more cash for Dans

I'm in Sydney eastside . go to 2 places mainly


steve cool booze in Maroubra. Great range and great guys . Steve will give you a taste of whatever he has going for the Growlers everytime you walk in . Great Aussie , USA and Belgian range. Have spent a fortune in there. I don't even want to think about it

robin hood hotel drive through in Charring Cross . got a good selection in late last year after being a standard drive through forever .really good local selection , gets a good range of Stones and USA stuff . not so much the Belgian


----------



## Moad (17/5/16)

On the rare occasion I buy beer it's from Warner's at the bay. Top selection and helpful staff.


----------



## pvan340 (17/5/16)

Purple Palate in Maleny, Sunshine Coast. When I'm in Brisvegas I'll go to Craft at Red Hill or The Black Sheep Bottle'o at Newmarket. Otherwise, unfortunately I can't wait for the Dan's at Caloundra to open


----------



## sp0rk (17/5/16)

Here in the Upper Hunter there is not a single place that stocks anything other than corporate craft or Murrays standard beers (which I'm not complaining about, I like them)
Other than the breweries in the Hunter Valley, my closest options are;
Garden Cellars at Hunter Valley Gardens. They're a little expensive but have a great range
Warners At The Bay in Warners Bay. Brilliant range, Growler & Squealer fills and are more than willing to chat your ear off about all things beer.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (17/5/16)

Grape and Grain for craft beers and stuff. Moorabbin Victoria.


----------



## Spiesy (17/5/16)

Melbourne, Inner North:


Carwyn Cellars, Thornbury. Easily my favourite. Good range of rotating beers, good staff and of course 15-odd taps... it's always nice to tell the missus I'm heading out to buy beer, and I get to drink beer at the same time as browsing.
Harvest, Northcote. Great range of beers and excellent wine range.


----------



## JB (17/5/16)

In Belgrave, outer East of Melbourne there's Harvest Cellars - harvestcellars.com.au or facebook.com/Harvest-Cellars - not far from Oscar's Alehouse. Good range, some Sours in there too. Huge range of wines too.


----------



## kaiserben (17/5/16)

mongey said:


> steve cool booze in Maroubra.
> 
> robin hood hotel drive through in Charring Cross .


I'm fairly local to both these, but I'm ashamed to admit I've never been to Steve's Cool Booze (and I've been to the Robin Hood drive through a few times, but find the range very limited). 

Nearly all my stuff is bought at the Oak Barrel (Elizabeth St., Sydney City). 
Very occasionally I'll drop into Barney's (Botany Road, Rosebery). 

I will finally get to Steve's Cool Booze soon though ...


----------



## Wardcliff (17/5/16)

Wherever I can find something different to try these days. Usually singles or occasionally a six pack, just to expand my beer palate a bit. I've been pretty much a "megaswiller" for most of my beer drinking life, but since joining ABH, I've really enjoyed discovering real flavour in different beer styles.

At the risk of being blackbanned from AHB altogether, I will admit to buying a $36 carton of "Storm Pale Ale" (green box and label) from Aldi the other day, and it was actually remarkably tasty, (at least to my untrained palate).


Edit: typo


----------



## mongey (17/5/16)

kaiserben said:


> I'm fairly local to both these, but I'm ashamed to admit I've never been to Steve's Cool Booze (and I've been to the Robin Hood drive through a few times, but find the range very limited).
> 
> Nearly all my stuff is bought at the Oak Barrel (Elizabeth St., Sydney City).
> Very occasionally I'll drop into Barney's (Botany Road, Rosebery).
> ...


Have you been to Robin Hood lately ? It's stepped up allot. There's a dude working there now looking after the beer and he's getting good stuff 

I drive past steves cool booze for like 6 years on my way to dans before I went in there and realized how much stuff they had.

I'm close to roseberry so will have to check Barneys out.


----------



## kaiserben (17/5/16)

mongey said:


> Have you been to Robin Hood lately ? It's stepped up allot.


I suppose it's probably been more than a year since I was last there.


----------



## DU99 (17/5/16)

*victoria*

Hopheads in point cook(near my daughters) 1st Choice Melton,and dan's.Seddon Wine store.The PARK in werribee


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/5/16)

Nsw

I work n Newcastle so Warners Bay and also Price of Wales Merewether has a good range. The coast just got a place open called Oldfields which has stuff that DMs doesn't carry. 

When in the city I got to Beer Cartel. 

Always chasing imported IPAs!!


----------



## welly2 (17/5/16)

Barney's in Rosebury.


----------



## mongey (17/5/16)

Just checked out Barneys website. Pretty impressive. Gonna have to check it out this weekend.


----------



## Brownsworthy (17/5/16)

I'm in Newcastle so Like a couple of others have stated Warners at the Bay has a great range of craft beers(supposedly 1000 varieties) and the Prince of Wales has a great range and also a walk in fromagerie full of delightful artery clogging goodness. 

Honorable mention for the Albion Hotel as well it is not as vastly stocked as the Prince or Warners but has a great small selection.


----------



## Kingy (17/5/16)

The Albion use to be a great place untill it changed hands a few years ago. I used to ride my treadley I'm there every Sunday for a few beers. Now a local bar (firestation hotel) keeps me busy tasting and I don't have to ride there. But yea, can't go by past warners at the bay. And there beer festival is awesome to. Great value for ya coin.


----------



## Grott (17/5/16)

mongey said:


> so where are you ? where do you blow your cash ? Who has the good stuff




Adelaide, everywhere necessary, me, brew my own, drink my own, enjoy my own.
Cheers


----------



## peteru (17/5/16)

When I'm in Belgium, I like to drop into Delirium Cafe in Brussels.

In the Sydney area, Beer Cartel, Leura Cellars and Camperdown Cellars (the Camperdown store on Parramatta Rd.). I've been meaning to get myself to Oak Barrel too, a friend has brought over some nice stuff that he bought there.


----------



## Benn (17/5/16)

Kittens-Franga


----------



## tugger (18/5/16)

For the western Sydney peeps there's north Wenty liquor.


----------



## contrarian (18/5/16)

On the south coast there is an independent bottle shop in berry that has an excellent range of unusual craft beer. I often walk out with 4-6 beers that cost as much as a carton but it will be years before I get through their range. 

The owner loves his beer but some of the other staff are fairly clueless.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/5/16)

Brisbane:

Cellarbrations Bowen Hills - big & diverse range of local & international beers, including rarities. interesting stuff coming in every week.


----------



## mattymcfatty (18/5/16)

In the Illawarra: cellarbrations warilla has a surprising amount of good Aus and u.s beers. Figtree cellars has a great range of Belgian treats.


----------



## Camo6 (18/5/16)

Outer eastern burbs of Melbourne there is the Public Brewery in Croydon which has a big range of Australian craft beers. Mayerling cellars at Burnt bridge, Croydon has a small selection of craft brews but watch the owner as he likes to add a couple a bucks when tallying.
There's also a decent bottlo on Dorset Rd near Eastfield Rd. Sam's Emporium or something like that. Some different beers pop up there from time to time and they have a decent range of SN.
Unfortunately the bottlo in Lilydale where I was buying DFH, Stone and Pirate Life has closed its doors and ol mate Pete at the Brewer's Den doesn't stock the nice range of Pommie and Belgian beers he used to have.
Keen to hear more options in the Eastern outskirts of Melbourne.


----------



## shacked (18/5/16)

I live near Wollongong and I've found Thirroul Cellars has a pretty good selection from the US (Stone, Heretic), UK (Samuel Smiths, Youngs, Fullers) and others.

I used to live in Bondi and found Platinum Liquor at Bellevue Hill to have a cracking selection. Sours, Belgians, UK beers and some weird stuff too.

Agree 100% with Contrarian about the joint in Berry. I've dropped a bomb on a handful of beers there too!!


----------



## mongey (19/5/16)

mattymcfatty said:


> In the Illawarra: cellarbrations warilla has a surprising amount of good Aus and u.s beers. Figtree cellars has a great range of Belgian treats.


thats good to know. mother in law is in the gong and I'm often stuck in the local bottle shop dying for a nice strong belgian to take the edge off


----------



## Yob (19/5/16)

Camo6 said:


> Outer eastern burbs of Melbourne there is the Public Brewery in Croydon which has a big range of Australian craft beers. Mayerling cellars at Burnt bridge, Croydon has a small selection of craft brews but watch the owner as he likes to add a couple a bucks when tallying.
> There's also a decent bottlo on Dorset Rd near Eastfield Rd. Sam's Emporium or something like that. Some different beers pop up there from time to time and they have a decent range of SN.
> Unfortunately the bottlo in Lilydale where I was buying DFH, Stone and Pirate Life has closed its doors and ol mate Pete at the Brewer's Den doesn't stock the nice range of Pommie and Belgian beers he used to have.
> Keen to hear more options in the Eastern outskirts of Melbourne.


Check out the IGA in East Ringwood, an expanding range and even had Moon Dog doing servings in there last Friday.


----------



## Ferg (19/5/16)

South Eastern Suburbs Melbourne:

Winedown - Carnegie - hidden gems including the whole Westvleteren range.
Grape & Grain - Moorabin
Caufield Cellars - Glen Huntly Road
Wines on Poath - Hughesdale


----------



## sponge (19/5/16)

NSW

City - Oak barrel
South of city - President cellars
Wollongong/Illawarra - Thirroul cellars, coledale fine wines, crown west bottle-o, berry bottle shop


----------



## sp0rk (19/5/16)

Also forgot,
When in Coffs Harbour, Jetty Cellars under the Jetty shopping centre
Dave the English bloke is a legend and keeps a good stock of UK beers, Belgians and other bits and pieces


----------



## BrutusB (19/5/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Grape and Grain for craft beers and stuff. Moorabbin Victoria.


+ 1... And their tap selection is always good too


----------



## Camo6 (19/5/16)

Yob said:


> Check out the IGA in East Ringwood, an expanding range and even had Moon Dog doing servings in there last Friday.


Cheers Yob. Danwood also mentioned, while picking up my perc (I owe you a beer or two!), the bottlo near the IGA at Ringwood north has a few crafts as well. And believe it or not, the Dorset Gardens drivethrough sometimes has Brewdog, Rogue, Acme and Moondog in the fancy section.


----------



## Vini2ton (19/5/16)

Purvis in Mont Albert. World beers that you just don't see anywhere else. Truly wonderful.


----------



## Bridges (19/5/16)

Nillumbik Cellars in Diamond Creek. 
Awesome range of local and imports.


----------



## Bridges (20/5/16)

This selection from Nillumbik should be good. I felt like an IPA so I also grabbed a sixer of boatrocker hop bomb. Great place.


----------



## nosco (20/5/16)

DU99 said:


> *victoria*
> 
> Hopheads in point cook(near my daughters) 1st Choice Melton,and dan's.Seddon Wine store.The PARK in werribee


Same here except for Melton. Only just heard about the Vin and the Seddon Wine store. Hop Heads is great coz it has beer on tap. I like Williamstown Fine Wines & Spirits in Ferguson St. They have a great range but if your not an expert like me just watch out for the sales pitch.


----------



## peteru (20/5/16)

nosco said:


> if your not an expert like me just watch out for the sales pitch.


It's easy to become an expert, jut buy one of each and make up your own mind. :icon_drool2:


----------



## spog (21/5/16)

The Highway bottle'o on Anzac Hwy in Adelaide has a huge selection ,Aussie ,US,UK,NZ,EU etc.
I damn near pissed myself with excitement !


----------



## nosco (21/5/16)

I love American and Aussie beers of course but id love to see more Brittish and German beers around.


----------



## DU99 (21/5/16)

Purvis beer in Richmond ,Grain and Grape,Valley cellardoor moonee ponds/sunbury.


----------



## nosco (21/5/16)

peteru said:


> It's easy to become an expert, jut buy one of each and make up your own mind. :icon_drool2:



Not gonna happen on my budget


----------



## Beamer (22/5/16)

South Coast New South Wales,

Decent bottle shop at mollymook shopping centre,

My new favourite and only recently discovered is Plonk at Fyshwick fresh food markets, not only are beers sectioned by style also by country. I believe I read a sign #1 bottle shop in NSW.

Worth a visit.


----------



## thewobblythong (22/5/16)

I'm a huge fan of Carwyn Cellars. 20 taps of epic beer (loads of sour at the moment.) and a great beer range. Yesterday was Boatrocker versus Cantillon, Rodenbach and Founders. Last weekend was Merri Mashers brewing out the front. Good times. Great beer.


----------



## manticle (22/5/16)

There's a couple of places in the cbd but I rarely spend much time there these days and outer suburbs pubs are all shitty pokies joints with nothing more exotic on hand than LC pale.
Therefore my more fancy stuff comes from the international beer collector - mostly contemporary belgian beer with occasional older, more established types or non-belgian in the mix.

Mostly just brewing enough for consumption and buying very little.


----------



## Camo6 (22/5/16)

While we're on the subject, the Great Northern pub in Carlton has a great selection of craft beer on tap including Deschutes and Hawkers as well as a handpump serving an ESB that has a lovely (possibly unintentional) sour twang to it. Funnily enough, there's a little bottlo there but I've yet to step into it as I'm always hurrying back to trade school after Friday long lunches. Will have to check it out next time.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/5/16)

Black Sheep Newmarket (the Everton Hills one hasn't the range).

I went to Red Hill one once, guy was snotty and so I didn't go back.

Whoever happens to be on at the time at Black Sheep is good for a chat and aren't clueless.


----------



## Paulbroad (22/5/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Black Sheep Newmarket (the Everton Hills one hasn't the range).
> 
> I went to Red Hill one once, guy was snotty and so I didn't go back.
> 
> Whoever happens to be on at the time at Black Sheep is good for a chat and aren't clueless.


Black Sheep at Newmarket is good, and agree about the range at the Everton Hills store. That sad it's close to home, so a good option. 

The drive thru at the Stafford Tavern has an incredible range. Was very surprised walking in there.


----------



## doctr-dan (22/5/16)

Jim's cellars at Waitara and Ekim brewery cellar door at Mt Kuring-gai


----------



## peteru (23/5/16)

Come to think of it, Jim's Liquor Nest (or whatever it is now called) in Crows Nest is not bad if you are going out for a meal and need to grab something interesting in a hurry.


----------



## Reman (24/5/16)

Sydney city I've been to the oak barrel.

For inner west there is Liquor Legends at Ashfield Mall, they even do 30% off craft singles on the last Saturday of each month. Has a great range of Belgian, NZ and US beers.


----------



## mongey (24/5/16)

kaiserben said:


> I'm fairly local to both these, but I'm ashamed to admit I've never been to Steve's Cool Booze (and I've been to the Robin Hood drive through a few times, but find the range very limited).
> 
> Nearly all my stuff is bought at the Oak Barrel (Elizabeth St., Sydney City).
> Very occasionally I'll drop into Barney's (Botany Road, Rosebery).
> ...


checked out Barneys on the weekend. killer selection for sure


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/5/16)

JB said:


> In Belgrave, outer East of Melbourne there's Harvest Cellars - harvestcellars.com.au or facebook.com/Harvest-Cellars - not far from Oscar's Alehouse. Good range, some Sours in there too. Huge range of wines too.


That's right across the road from the school my boys go to.....it's a trap when I'm picking them up. I just have to go in to have a look and then bam, I have beer 


And sometimes I remember to pick the boys up from school too


----------



## Mattwa (24/5/16)

peteru said:


> Come to think of it, Jim's Liquor Nest (or whatever it is now called) in Crows Nest is not bad if you are going out for a meal and need to grab something interesting in a hurry.


If you're around Crows Nest, Cutty Cellars has a big selection of imported and local crafts. Plus growler fills.


----------



## bootlegnjack (24/5/16)

Brisbane 

Logan - **** all unfortunately, reliant on Dan's. Be glad to be advised otherwise.

Generally have to travel out to Bacchus at Capalaba or Fortitude Brewing at Mt Tamborine. Both great options but a bit of a hike from Logan.

Other options are Supercellars at Greenslopes and Hawthorne.


----------



## Samuel Adams (25/5/16)

bootlegnjack said:


> Brisbane
> 
> Logan - **** all unfortunately, reliant on Dan's. Be glad to be advised otherwise.
> 
> ...


Yes living in Logan I've found nothing good at all.

I work in Brisbane so my go to is Archive at West End on my way home.
Good range of mostly USA beers all kept in the cold room but it's usually a wallet lightening experience !

I only buy about 10 beers per year (each costing the same as 24 or more of my own) with everything else brewed at home.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (1/7/16)

A point of difference Liquor, Mitcham Vic, Whitehorse road.
A really good range of local craft beer.
Heaps of stouts, new ones including the new moon dog black lungs aged in bourbon barrels. Punk dog, lots of brands I haven't seen before. Also a very limited founders stout.
I grabbed these, going back again for sure!


----------



## Camo6 (7/7/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> A point of difference Liquor, Mitcham Vic, Whitehorse road.
> A really good range of local craft beer.
> Heaps of stouts, new ones including the new moon dog black lungs aged in bourbon barrels. Punk dog, lots of brands I haven't seen before. Also a very limited founders stout.
> I grabbed these, going back again for sure!


Gotta agree with you there Peekaboo. Dropped in tonight as I've been driving past it every night without even knowing it was there until I read about it from Crafty Pint.
Was really impressed with the selection in the main fridge only to turn around and spot the Belgian fridge. Had a go at the bloke at the counter for having too many choices and he pointed me to the stout and porter section up the back. And did I mention it's on my way home?


----------



## Yob (7/7/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> A point of difference Liquor, Mitcham Vic, Whitehorse road.
> A really good range of local craft beer.
> Heaps of stouts, new ones including the new moon dog black lungs aged in bourbon barrels. Punk dog, lots of brands I haven't seen before. Also a very limited founders stout.
> I grabbed these, going back again for sure!


Only just noticed this the other day, yet to drop in for a look


----------



## nosco (8/7/16)

I think they got a write up in Crafty Pint


----------



## Gigantorus (8/7/16)

In Brisbane City CBD area:

- Malt Traders Bottle shop in Market Street

- Grand Central Cellars on Ann Street

Both have excellent craft ranges.


----------



## Tahoose (8/7/16)

Heads up Melbourne home brewers.

As of Monday I'll be selling beer looking after the cbd and inner suburbs. Check the link, if there are any of these you want to see in your local, please let me know and them for that matter. I'll be looking after venues and bottle shops. 

http://www.bidbeer.com/products?age-verified=30cbbd4852


----------



## peteru (8/7/16)

Cool. Is Franck still involved in BID or did he sell the business?

Any chance of BID bringing back the Canadian Unibroue beers? Maudite, La Fin Du Monde and Tres Pistoles are all interesting.


----------



## Tahoose (8/7/16)

He is still involved in the head office, I don't know about the ownership. Mainly because I haven't asked the question. 

As for the other brands, I'll ask the question.

As you can imagine I pretty excited about the beers I will be selling as there are some cracking ones there. Some of the new products are quite good too.


----------

